# Jake and Arrow on their afternoon walk



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Just some pics of the boys on their walk this afternoon it is my favourite local walk, and is right behind my house. The boys love it there, although it was very wet today! Some of the pics have water drops in them 
Where did Jake go?






















































Arrow ready to pounce on Jake































































They are not the best models









Of course they have to play in the puddle


















Play time































































Recall!













































Check that face! 









And back home


















A video of the two of them


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Lovely photos and gorgeous doggies xxx


----------



## businessdegree (Jul 10, 2012)

you know i just feel like i want to get up and take REX for a walk right now , amazing pictures really


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

What a set o' lugs Arrow has .....what a cutie he is.

Think your two enjoy their wet walks as much as Kenzie loves hers!


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Pictures are fab, they are very happy.


----------



## KathyPlaskow (Jul 28, 2012)

Great place for the dogs to play. Seems like fun for them.


----------



## emmaluvsmango (Jul 10, 2008)

georgeous photos, looks like a crazy fun place for doggies to walk, your dogs are very beautiful and full of life, they must make every day a joy


----------

